# Tail Flicking & Purring



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I read somewhere that when a cat flicks its tail, it means he/she is irritated. But what could it mean if the cat is purring at the same time.

For example, when I crouch down to the ground, Cheddar almost always comes running and lays down underneath me, between my feet. He's purring away with his paws pressed up to my leg, kind of reminds me of what my dogs do sometimes. I pet him gently along his back, closer to his bum as I found it keeps him from getting over-excited. But then I notice the tip of his tail flick as his body is still lax and calm, purring loudly. How do I interpret this?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

One of my girls has never flicked her tail in an angry way, but when she's stretched out happily between my legs, the tip of her tail just kind of goes lazily up and down.I know she's pretty content, but just to make sure, I've continued petting her for eons, and no angry reaction at all. 

With my other one, if her tail is flicking, she's most definitly getting upset. But it looks different. It's not a lazy up and down; it's more purposeful. And the more upset she gets, the more purposeful it gets - turns into more of a thump than a flick. Her tail seems to quiver a little too. 

It would be interesting to see if other people have kitties with friendly tail flicks too.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Our boys flick their tails all the time, and I don't think ever in a cranky way. Could be when we are petting them, playing with them, when they are playing together or looking out the window. It seems more an "im alert" thing, not a "leave me alone I'm cranky" thing


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No, I never associated it with being anxious or angry, just excited or stimulated. Depends on the circumstances. With a cat all signals need to be interpreted together. Tail swishing with eyes dilated and ears back is a whole different signal than tail swishing and purring. Stand clear of the first one!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mystique has a very long, very fluffy tail so you can't help but notice it - and it is always moving and flicking from side to side and all over the place. It is almost like it has a life of its own lol - and it has nothing to do with her being agitated since she can be in a full-on purr, lovey-dovey session and it's still flicking away. We laugh about it in fact and call it her prehensile tail. :smile:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Muffin wags his tail when he's at his very happiest. It is the very weirdest thing, lol. It lashes back and forth, just like you'd see on an aggressive cat - but the rest of his body is all purrs, happy paws, and love eyes.

You have to take it in as a whole picture. If the rest of him is relaxed and obviously enjoying the petting then I'd say it's just something he does.

Jitzu does this when I'm petting her. If someone new pets her, she actively seeks this out, she'll jump on their lap and then sort of hold still there. It's like she's allowing them to pet her, but isn't sure she's actually going to like it. When I pet her she settles right in, pushes her head into my hand where she wants scratched, and the very tip of her tail twitches. The rest of her body is relaxed into me, but that tail tip always wiggles until she's had enough petting. When it stops it's because she's done being touched - she still wants to sit with me, but doesn't want me to actively touch her.

Her case is obviously quite different than Cheddar - since Jitzu is VERY picky about her personal space, and Cheddar is a well socialized kitten, lol. But the same general message goes - learn your specific cat's body laguage, as a whole picture. I LOVE their individual cuddle-habits


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Good info to know. Thank you for the insight everyone. As for you library chick, I just love your explanations. Always so informative while being written just perfectly for us newbies to understand.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Aw shucks 

I do try! I'm glad it's working


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

If your cat swats at you after a little bit it could just mean they are getting over stimulated, which doesn't mean they are mad, per say. They just get so excited sometimes that they want to wrestle! I'm not really talking about hard, with-claws swats. Just the soft "mittens" swat.

Think about when your cat is playing with a toy. Their tails twitch and swish, then they jump on their toy and proceed to roll around and purr. They are just having fun!


----------



## parad0x (Oct 7, 2014)

Miao miao usually comes up to me and leans next to me (as if I were his pillow!) when he wants his daily adoration. He usually twitches just the tip of his tail when he gets what he wants. 

He does thump his tail when he gets irritated (while still leaning on me) though, but I would have stopped before that since stuff like rippling skin / sort of sudden head movements / a series of ear twitches signify that he kinda has enough (else I get nipped!). I only continue if he sticks his head right under my hands again demanding for more pats. Pats on demand :lol:


----------



## loveyouhun (Sep 12, 2013)

Jewel flick her tail. I say "Jewel do you love your Mommy?" she does little flick and I'm like "Jewel don't you love me?" She does the bigger flick. I guess a way to answer what you ask them something. I dunno. But she see to flick her tail and she hit (sometime hard) like "ouch" then she hit me again "ouch Jewel, cut it out" she does it again. Funny cat I have. First time cat lover and I love her. 

Christa


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww - she looks like such a sweetie in your avatar pic!


----------

